# Whats the best 15'-16' Boat?



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

the best 15-16 boat is one thats paid for $$$$  $$$$


----------



## rjacobia (Feb 4, 2010)

You could pick up a really nicely tricked out LT 25 Gheenoe for that much money. Check out the Gheenoe website for shop specials.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm guessing that when you say "total" you mean for a hull, motor, trailer, and rigging? If so that basically knocks out anything new. As far as the best boat, well even the best boats used will be well over 10k. A gheenoe classic or LT25 is a good start, you can get one used and rigged out well for your price range. Look in the for sale section, Gramps has a real nice set up for well under your price range. If thats not what you are looking for you can find good deals out there, but you will have to do some work to get them to be nice.
I have to agree with the above thought, the best boat is one thats paid for!


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

Dad works for action craft , so i can get an e-tec motor as a promo for 40% off and a steering and controls for penny's on the dollar. So i can still get new boat. Just not sure whats the best for the money. We are only familiar with the larger flats boats. new to the micros =D


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Mine!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

If thats the case, then you need to go straight to ankona and start drooling over the copperhead or SUV.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

X2 !!!



> If thats the case, then you need to go straight to ankona and start drooling over the copperhead or SUV.


----------



## JaredFacemyer (Jul 29, 2009)

deffinately check out the ankona native suv, that just might be my next boat.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I think we need a little more description on your intended use: Fly or live bait, poling or trolling motor more often, ultra skinny or open water friendly, etc. With some of those answers we can surely give quality suggestions.


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

fish live bait 90% lures 10% , Use trolling motor No push pole , fish skinny and open , mostly skinny but some open.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Why bother with a micro if your not going to pole? Not trying to insult but, if you're going to stay in areas that have enough water to run a TM you might as well have a boat large enough and with enough "V" shape to give you a more comfortable ride, carry more people/gear, etc. Just saying, the beauty of a micro is poling in less than a 8" of water, and most won't and can't run a TM in that skinny skinny goodness, So if the budget is $7500, don't sweat it, just be patient and wait for the right deal to come your way.....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Ankona has several skiffs in your price range.

I own a Copperhead and like it for it's stability and poling abilities.
Plus it runs pretty good in a chop.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Livebait: Trolling motor: $7500 budget:



> Dolphin Super Skiff
> 
> http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatflat&1288442328
> 
> ...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Anyway i now have 7500 TOTAL to spend on a 15-16 foot boat , need either a side or center console , new or used doesn't matter. Ill be fishing back waters , shallow water , but i dont want somthing that will take water over the back if i have to go in the channel. WHATS OUT THERE!!?



If you are going to stay super skinny and even go to small remote freshwater areas then the Custom Gheenoe LT 25 is hard to beat. (This is the boat that I have)

If you are going purely saltwater and focused on inshore fishing there are several good options like Ankona, Inshore Power Boats. But IMHO the best boat and one you might be able to find used near your price range is a Hells Bay Waterman 16. 

If you want to have a boat that can do well inshore, near shore and some light off shore duty then look that the Panga Marine 18. Its by far the most versatile boat near your price range. 

[edit] This thread was meant to say Whipray. Not Waterman[/edit]


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tom_in_Orl:

I'm not trying to be a smarta$$, but I want to know where you can find a Used HB Waterman for 7,500?? 

If there was one for that price range I would be all over it!!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

.... [smiley=40s.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tom_in_Orl:
> 
> I'm not trying to be a smarta$$, but I want to know where you can find a Used HB Waterman for 7,500??
> 
> If there was one for that price range I would be all over it!!


Good catch. Meant to say Whipray. (don't all those boats look the same ;D jk) And yes you are looking for a deal. But in today's depressed market its doable.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Short version - I'll have what your hav'n.  ;D ;D ;D


What ever. Lets not derail this guy's thread.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

All right, wtf, we will just derail it. Sorry Snookin Around  :-[

Yes its on the low end of their value. But Snooky (sorry I couldn't resist) is doing his homework and may be willing to look for the best deal. 

My opinion was based upon good condition Whiprays selling for $12000 - $12500 with 25 - 40 HP motors. 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1273707221

If you get 2500 - 3000 for the motor you have a sub 10k Whipray is excellent condition. I don't think its that unreasonable to expect them in today's market to be found for $2500 less than that given condition, options, distress sales, and that the whipray model has been around for 12 or more years. 

How would I go about finding one for that price? It wouldn't use fishing forums. People here know what they have and ask a premium. Instead, place some WTB adds on Craigslist. Watch local classified adds carefully. Google as hard as you can for anything related to a HB Whipray for gems like this. Who know if the guys still has it and may want to sell. 

http://www.reel-time.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32081

"I have a 1998 Whipray that was actually bought in 1999 for sale through my brothers estate. Boat is in excellent condition. If interested please email me at [email protected]"


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

A little big but not bad if it is not a POS. http://fortmyers.craigslist.org/lee/boa/1933222925.html


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

Still for sale if your still looking, price is negotiable.

http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatflat&1289177596


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I use my boat exactly how you describe yours, it's a 15.5 Baycraft. It has a nice V but can float fairly shallow. You need something similar to that like an Action Craft, Dolphin, etc. These deeper V bay/flats boats handle a TM in the front without affecting the ride and will actually run well in chop. Don't believe anyone who tells you that their micro runs well in chop. It's BS at it's best. I cross big bays and run far. You need something with a good V for that and it sounds like that's what you're looking for.


----------



## jasonpdeal (Aug 25, 2010)

I would check out Inshore Power Boats! Great guys and neat skiffs for a great price!! http://www.inshorepowerboats.com/


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

If you can get the rigging, I say X2 on the Pangamarine. You can even pole around if you want.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Mako 1550 W60 Merc
I am about to put this one up for sale next week. Its a 2001 and its all composite so it should last a lifetime. With a 01 60hp Merc, Lenco trim tabs, GPS fish finder, 12 gal built in, center console with huge live well, 8 rear facing under gunnel rod holders-8 9ft fly rods will fit, plus 6 vertical holders on side of console, built in fly rail on front deck. factory solid large diameter poling platform, 24v motorguide great white, non skid. non-slap hull design with sprayrails, true loaded 6inch draft thanks to rear sponsons. The 17ft version of this boat won the Gold Cup tournament against all the big boys-HB,Silver King, Dolphin, Maverick,ect. Just got a SS prop on the way for it. The top deck is faded along with the center seat but everything mechanical is great. Oh yeah it has LEDs including cockpit. And the trailer was new in 08 with full LEDs so very low maintence. It also has a swingaway tongue on it.And new axle/hubs/bearings used once-damn bearing buddy blew and chewed up my axle. Its White with blue 2 tone on side classic looks.Call me if interested can deliver to Spce coast from SC. 404-376-6711


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Here You Go...


> 2008 Low Tide 25
> Full Rear Deck with 2 Hatches lots of Storage
> Trolling Motor Mount
> Center Coffin Box with Custom Seat
> ...


----------



## fastglass (Sep 26, 2010)

There are alot of good deals to be had right now with the economy being what it is. To think of a HB for that money? Ha! what an OVER PRICED boat! Why? cause they float shallow? Kevlar? Epoxy? Thay are thin hulled and float shallow. So do many other skiffs. At the end of the day they are all polyester resin and fiberglass. It boils down to quality control in the fatory and the cunsumers vanity! Your Daddy works for a boat manufacturer? Action Craft! Why not buy there boat? You want to buy a good all around shallow water skiff? Look at a Gause Built Skiff! Fast, sexy, and very asthetically appealing! If that is out of your price range? gheenoe builds an awesome quality flats boat! And if that dont work for ya? Daddy might have a lead on a john boat for your pompas a%%!!!!! Really Gause or gheenoe! Never compromise!!


----------



## jimbarn1961 (Aug 2, 2009)

> There are alot of good deals to be had right now with the economy being what it is. To think of a HB for that money? Ha! what an OVER PRICED boat! Why? cause they float shallow? Kevlar? Epoxy? Thay are thin hulled and float shallow. So do many other skiffs. At the end of the day they are all polyester resin and fiberglass. It boils down to quality control in the fatory and the cunsumers vanity! Your Daddy works for a boat manufacturer? Action Craft! Why not buy there boat? You want to buy a good all around shallow water skiff?  Look at a Gause Built Skiff! Fast, sexy, and very asthetically appealing! If that is out of your price range? gheenoe builds an awesome quality flats boat! And if that dont work for ya? Daddy might have a lead on a john boat for your pompas a%%!!!!!  Really Gause or gheenoe! Never compromise!!


Dude, You join the forum couple days ago and post stuff like this.  Whats with all the sarcasm?  The guy is looking for some help and clearly said he only has $7,500 to spend.  You knock HB then suggest a $40k+ Gause, COME ON. Then you fire off that (Pompas A%%!!!!) sarcastic barb at him.  This is not FS forum.  Lets try and be more helpful and courtious


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

skinny skiffin, an abrasive nature is not required here. We have received some complaints and this is your warning. Respect our members and respect our forum.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=rant.gif] I am glad I look like I am talking to myself in this thread. Great job poofing the the other posts and giving me a heads up


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

Actualy i just purchased the 16 copperhead for that was for sale from el pescador.And yes skinny skiffin we are getting an action craft ...You must not have a life to come on this fourum posting sarcastic threads..Lets see what kind of boat you own...And lets compare to what iv owned and am getting...


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> skinny skiffin, an abrasive nature is not required here. We have received some complaints and this is your warning. Respect our members and respect our forum.


yes! listen or I will drop you and Salsa Dance or your back with my pointy shoes!


----------



## eric_f (Aug 14, 2011)

Ayways Guy's like i said i purchased my small boat ( the copperhead ) , And do reccomend it to everyone. Thanks for all the help and opinions. Lets keep this thread going for anyone else looking to buy a microskiff .


----------



## MArbo (Jul 17, 2010)

I like the Copperhead. I was at Ankona boats yesterday to see Mel and am going to give him my deposit today. He actually is planning a 2nd generation Copperhead that he said will be the same boat in all respects to the original Copperhead, except 6" wider at the beam. It will have some neat upgraded features as well. It is still in the design stage, and he can't answer some of the specs. yet, but it sounds like it will be a great little boat and a strong competitor to the HB Whipray (will be close to the same dimensions). And you're going to LOVE the price!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a sub $10k Whipray from craigslist. (not my boat)

http://sarasota.craigslist.org/boa/1976090626.html

Hells Bay 16’ Whipray 1998!!! - $9995 (Crystal River )

Truly a Rare find, one owner, garage kept, in great shape and ready to fish. Powered by a 25 Mercury with electric start. Trim Tabs, Trolling Motor, Compass, Bimini Top, Push Pole, Spare Tire.
These boats retail new for over $35,000.

Call Shawn @ Three Rivers Marine for details 352-563-5512

Please check out the link below.

http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/hb_bp_whipray_feat.php

The Whipray Advantage
The skiff that has set the shallow water angling standard for excellence and performance; the Whipray™ continues as the benchmark against which all other skiffs are measured. It was the advent of the Whipray™ that brought Hell’s Bay Boatworks to the forefront of the industry and sent the other manufacturers to the retooling shed. The Whipray™ poles effortlessly into the wind and against the tide while still maintaining the superior handling attributes necessary to stop, spin and control while poling in the shallowest circumstances. Sandy Moret describes his Whipray™ as “the finest bonefish skiff ever made.”
http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/hb_bp_whipray_feat.php


----------



## Lappy_16 (Nov 5, 2007)

> There are alot of good deals to be had right now with the economy being what it is. To think of a HB for that money? Ha! what an OVER PRICED boat! Why? cause they float shallow? Kevlar? Epoxy? Thay are thin hulled and float shallow. So do many other skiffs. At the end of the day they are all polyester resin and fiberglass. It boils down to quality control in the fatory and the cunsumers vanity! Your Daddy works for a boat manufacturer? Action Craft! Why not buy there boat? You want to buy a good all around shallow water skiff?  Look at a Gause Built Skiff! Fast, sexy, and very asthetically appealing! If that is out of your price range? gheenoe builds an awesome quality flats boat! And if that dont work for ya? Daddy might have a lead on a john boat for your pompas a%%!!!!!  Really Gause or gheenoe! Never compromise!!


Now thats funny, the gause skiff is the one of the most overpriced skiffs there is! I think its more like $50K+ all he did was buy the man-o-war mold and bam the newly designed gause skiff is here, lol.

Thats a good deal on the whipray, its also the first HB I've seen that looks like its set up for bass fishing


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Thats a good deal on the whipray, its also the first HB I've seen that looks like its set up for bass fishing


probably why it's so cheap, if it were rigged for fly fishing he'd have to ask $14K for it.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I had similar thoughts. Could be a older persons boat who could no longer stand for long periods of time. Its also at a dealer. I wonder how much you could have picked it up for if you got it from the owner or owners family.......


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I was going to comment on the sacrilege of putting a bass seat on it but then thought it might be for an older person.

Then I thought that it would be perfect for me


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Hells bay has the best quality materials build by hand and good customer service. It one of the top notch skiff for high and mid class people. I bought a 2000 or 01 hellsbay whipray pro 16 tiller with 25hp honda tiller with all the mods for $28.5 and can't complain how it was build. I had it for 4 years and 650 hours on the motor serves me very well without any problems. Sold it to my friend $17K in nice condition skiff so he can start a guide business and 4 years later I bought it back for $9k so he upgraded a hb marquesa. I fixed it up and SOLD for $14K . Usecd hellsbay always has a excellent resale value and a good price for a decent skiff.


----------

